# Other methods/options rather than CO2 injection for planted tanks?



## atruong39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi i'm new to the planted aquarium scene and was wondering if i didn't want to do co2 injection are there other methods i can choose? i heard from a friend that it's possible to use liquid fertilizers. i'm just doing my research before i plant my 20gal, thinking of just starting with 3-4 plants and progress from there if all things go well. i will be most likely using low light plants such as amazon swords. i am aware that if i want to increase the plants in my tank i'll have to have to do co2 injection but for now i just want to see how everything goes first. Thanks in advance!


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Depending on the plants you get you can substitute CO2 with Excel/Metricide. It might melt some plants though so you might want to google people's experiences in regards to different plants with excel.

Jim


----------



## atruong39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Alright thanks gyrus just wanted to clear that up before i start.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Np, just to add incase you missed it there's a CO2 sticky by Nicklfire that's got great info in regards to different approaches to CO2 injection.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/basic-guide-carbon-dioxide-81/

Jim


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There's no reason to inject CO2 at all or even use Metricide given the right types of plants/substrates/lighting. The swordplants you want, plus Anubias and Java Fern will grow very well without any supplementation. The main thing is to not go hog wild with the lighting. Unless you're growing the plants to sell, it's a ton of work to deal with high light tanks, CO2 or not, so if you just want to grow some plants, keep it simple, manage the amount and period of the lighting and you'll have a very nice planted tank that doesn't require tons of work.


----------



## jassz (Dec 24, 2010)

I have been fairly successful with Seachem Flourish Excel as a carbon source. It's a bit of trial and error to find out what works and what doesn't in terms of plants. Just like gardening.


----------

